# Updating Javascript in Firefox



## alias120 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey, had a quick question. The version of Firefox that comes bundled with Ubuntu is only updated to Javascript 1.4, i had to go ahead and download straight from mozilla to get Javascript 1.5 included. The problem is though that in order to use that Updated Version of Firefox i have to go through the terminal each time to run it, or else it just opens up the bundled version. This isn't a huge deal, but is there a way to just update the bundled version to Javascript 1.5? I'm a fairly new Linux user, had sort of a crash course in this weekend just trying to get everything up and running. I appreciate any help you guys can offer, let me know if theres any other information i can provide. 

-alias


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Can you tell me what version you are running of FF, and of Ubuntu. If you do an update, what happens? You should be able to get the latest update of FF, and javascipt.

Cheers!


----------



## alias120 (Aug 7, 2008)

It's running FF 3.0.5, and Ubuntu 8.10 
The version i d/l straight from the Mozilla site is the same one that is bundled with Ubuntu, but for some reason the bundled version says Javascript 1.4 while the one i grabbed straight from Mozilla has Javascript 1.5
Not sure why this would be, but the bundled version won't allow me to access some sites because of the outdated Javascript. 

-alias


----------



## alias120 (Aug 7, 2008)

Any thoughts?

-alias


----------



## afsharnejad (Mar 22, 2012)

alias120 said:


> Hey, had a quick question. The version of Firefox that comes bundled with Ubuntu is only updated to Javascript 1.4, i had to go ahead and download straight from mozilla to get Javascript 1.5 included. The problem is though that in order to use that Updated Version of Firefox i have to go through the terminal each time to run it, or else it just opens up the bundled version. This isn't a huge deal, but is there a way to just update the bundled version to Javascript 1.5? I'm a fairly new Linux user, had sort of a crash course in this weekend just trying to get everything up and running. I appreciate any help you guys can offer, let me know if theres any other information i can provide.
> 
> -alias


----------



## afsharnejad (Mar 22, 2012)

is java script up dated in my computer.
B.R
AFSHARNEJAD


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

The short answer is no.
Ubuntu is not a rolling release.

As you are using Ubuntu 8.10, then the kernel, all of the packages, and java and javascript are out of date.

You asked specificly about javascript. Javascript doesn't contain anything that can test for which version is supported but surprisingly HTML does. A test page containing test code is shown below:

What Version of Javascript

At the bottom of the yellow text box, your javascript version is shown for me on PCLinux it is javascript version 1.6

To test java, open a terminal and type
java -version

With Ubuntu (any version) updates are only provided for a certain length of time, to upgrade to latest packages you need to do a distribution upgrade.
To upgrade from 8.10 to latest is not recommended, so if you want something newer, backup your own, data, bookmarks, addresses, etc and re-install a newer version.

The only distributions that are a rolling release are Arch, PCLinux, Gentoo and distributions based on these like ArchBang, Chakra, etc.


----------

